

Snowden Lied About China Contacts - zmh
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/01/03/snowden-lied-about-china-contacts.html

======
bediger4000
This is nitpicking at its finest. If you take sentences out of context, you
can most surely find that the sentences are false. Try again, NSA
shills/apologists.

------
Zigurd
While reading the article you start thinking "What color is the sky on this
guy's planet?" and then you come to...

> _" Gordon G. Chang is the author of The Coming Collapse of China. Follow him
> on Twitter @GordonGChang."_

...and it all makes sense.

